

Aereo Raises $38 Million, Plans To Bring Streaming TV To 22 New Markets - alexobenauer
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/08/aereo-raises-38-million-series-b-plans-to-bring-its-streaming-tv-service-to-22-new-markets/

======
hollerith
This is a good illustration of pg's point that a lot of good startup ideas
seem bad or even crazy. Aereo puts lots of little antennas in the server room
-- one for each connection between user and server. And the risk was large
that it would be shut down by the courts as soon as it gained traction. A lot
of us thought it was obviously bad when we first read about it.

